# Frage zu UV Flüssigkeit ! Einsatz in Wakü ja nein?



## Cleaners (5. Juli 2016)

*Frage zu UV Flüssigkeit ! Einsatz in Wakü ja nein?*

Gibt es Rückstände , oder Einfärbungen innerhalb des Kühlsystems? Wenn ja wie stark sind diese! Habe da Null Erfahrung. Wie stark ist der Leuchteffekt von UV Green zb?
Habe vor PETG Rohr und UV Green Flüssigkeit zu benutzen. Oder Macht es mehr Sinn PETG Rohr in UV Green zu benutzen?  Nur denke ich das der UV Effekt da nicht gerade besonders ist.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Bitte keine Streits, Erfahrungen und Meinung helfen mir schon weiter.


----------

